# What type of marking does my new mare have?



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

She is a chestnut pinto, white markings are probably caused by frame, tobiano, splash and possibly sabino. She does put her spots in interesting patterns lol


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> She is a chestnut pinto, white markings are probably caused by frame, tobiano, splash and possibly sabino. She does put her spots in interesting patterns lol


I would say she is brown based rather than chestnut to be honest.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> I would say she is brown based rather than chestnut to be honest.


Forelock looks very chestnut to me, not black or sun bleached. More pictures in better lighting may help though. :wink:


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

SunnyDraco said:


> Forelock looks very chestnut to me, not black or sun bleached. More pictures in better lighting may help though. :wink:


You could be right. I don't want to be definite either way lol.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

Here are a couple more pictures if this helps. Thanks for all the good replies!!
















She has such a pretty face!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

What a cutie! I would go with chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. And if you live anywhere near western kentucky, I would like to talk to you about her if you are looking to sell.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> What a cutie! I would go with chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. And if you live anywhere near western kentucky, I would like to talk to you about her if you are looking to sell.


Located in south central kentucky actually.  And yes, she is for sale. Looking for her new forever home!


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

RiverBelle said:


> Located in south central kentucky actually.  And yes, she is for sale. Looking for her new forever home!


Hmmm, Standing beside that hay bale, I'm guessing she's about 14.2 - 15 hands? How old? Is she broke? or if not, is she at least sound to break? What are you asking for her? 

Oh yeah, and do you ever come over towards Paducah? because I would have to have her hauled. My 2nd hand trailer just finally arrived, but it's in *way* worse condition than when I saw it 4 years ago...it's not even usable for goats right now! :-(

LOL, she really is cute isn't she!? My hubby would kill me...and then go feed her peppermints! He's such an enabler! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> Hmmm, Standing beside that hay bale, I'm guessing she's about 14.2 - 15 hands? How old? Is she broke? or if not, is she at least sound to break? What are you asking for her?
> 
> Oh yeah, and do you ever come over towards Paducah? because I would have to have her hauled. My 2nd hand trailer just finally arrived, but it's in *way* worse condition than when I saw it 4 years ago...it's not even usable for goats right now! :-(
> 
> LOL, she really is cute isn't she!? My hubby would kill me...and then go feed her peppermints! He's such an enabler! :rofl::rofl:


She is broke; I have had kids and adults ranging from 6yr to 30 yr old riding her, but I won't sell her as 'kid broke'. She is about 14.2, maybe a bit taller, no real way to be accurate other than using my real hands, lol. She is a gaited mare, and has a really smooth nice gait. Never foal before, really gentle, will stand to be brushed, picks up all four feet and had her feet done a couple weeks ago. Loads good and gets along with other horses well. Has been trail ridden in the woods, through water, and on the roads. Doesn't pay attention to cars, gun shots, or dogs. Very wonderful mare, I just have four and need to thin down the herd, haha. I am asking $600 for her.

Sadly, I have no way to haul her. My trucks transmission just went out so I have nothing to haul me trailer with until I either get it fixed, or buy something else to pull it.

She is really sweet. She is a real pocket pony.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

FaydesMom said:


> What a cutie! I would go with chestnut with flaxen mane and tail. And if you live anywhere near western kentucky, I would like to talk to you about her if you are looking to sell.


I'd be interested to hear where you get the flaxen from. Her mane and tail are white under all that dirt, not blonde.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

RiverBelle said:


> She is broke; I have had kids and adults ranging from 6yr to 30 yr old riding her, but I won't sell her as 'kid broke'. She is about 14.2, maybe a bit taller, no real way to be accurate other than using my real hands, lol. She is a gaited mare, and has a really smooth nice gait. Never foal before, really gentle, will stand to be brushed, picks up all four feet and had her feet done a couple weeks ago. Loads good and gets along with other horses well. Has been trail ridden in the woods, through water, and on the roads. Doesn't pay attention to cars, gun shots, or dogs. Very wonderful mare, I just have four and need to thin down the herd, haha. I am asking $600 for her.
> 
> Sadly, I have no way to haul her. My trucks transmission just went out so I have nothing to haul me trailer with until I either get it fixed, or buy something else to pull it.
> 
> She is really sweet. She is a real pocket pony.


Bummer, sorry to hear about your truck, transmission problems suck. 

And although he didn't "say" no, hubby says we should probably wait till spring before adding more critters anyway, so it looks like I won't be able to get her in any case. :-(

I hope you find her a good home, she is so cute.


----------



## RiverBelle (Dec 11, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> Bummer, sorry to hear about your truck, transmission problems suck.
> 
> And although he didn't "say" no, hubby says we should probably wait till spring before adding more critters anyway, so it looks like I won't be able to get her in any case. :-(
> 
> I hope you find her a good home, she is so cute.


Well, if you know someone interested in a nice broke horse, let me know!! She is a dream to ride!


----------

